# New Leaf Catalog!



## oath2order (Jun 18, 2013)

Hey ya'll! Today I worked on taking the data from the Prima Guide, which lists all the items in the game, and transferring this data into a spreadsheet, which is as far as I'm aware, the first checklist catalog of the game.

The spreadsheet is found here.

You will have to follow the instructions (listed on every page) in order to edit it yourself and make it work for you.

If you have any questions or comments, share them here. Enjoy!


----------



## DJStarstryker (Jun 18, 2013)

I have the digital Prima guide, but I'm starting to get enough stuff that I'll want to make a checklist. Once I unlock the catalog machine, I'll have to go through this and check all of the stuff I have. Thanks!


----------



## oath2order (Jun 18, 2013)

Glad you like it


----------



## Imbri (Jun 18, 2013)

I made one of these for myself on my computer for the GC version of AC. I had a workbook with separate pages for clothing, furniture, museum submissions, flowers, songs, etc. I'm planning to have one for this game, too, but was waiting until I got the catalog.


----------



## MyDogSkip (Jun 19, 2013)

Thanks for the spreadsheet, and no offense to you, but the Prima guide seems to be pretty lacking if this is the complete list. I had barely made it into the B's and there were three items not on there. I've only been playing since the 9th, too. To be specific, Alpine Kitchen Cart, Balloon Table, and Blue Dresser. Can't believe Prima gets away with this sort of thing.


----------



## cdecker42 (Jul 26, 2013)

I didn't go through much, but on the first two pages alone you are missing 3-4 items from each set. Just a heads up.

I commend your efforts though, typing this out had to be brutal.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I have the Prima guide as well and it does list those items.


----------



## oath2order (Jul 26, 2013)

Updated it. I missed a few things, yeah. Also fixed the spelling on a few items. Should be good now, but if you already are using it, you'll have to re-add your items in the furniture/wallpaper/carpet page. The other are unchanged.


----------



## cdecker42 (Jul 26, 2013)

Is there a new link? Google says you made it private.


----------



## kmyk (Jul 27, 2013)

this is great, thanks!


----------



## redheadLKT (Sep 3, 2013)

A HUGE thank you for making this checklist!!  I am printing it out as I write this...and am adding it to my printed City Folk catalog.


----------



## RisingSun (Sep 3, 2013)

The iOs/Android app has also added the full catalog as well.  I spent 4 hours yesterday putting my entire catalog in.  In solute anyone who takes the time to put something together for all us other saps


----------

